# Triple H HUNTING CLUB looking for members



## wildbill2928 (Jun 24, 2016)

Club membership is now full. If you are interested in being put on wait list for next season leave me a reply with name and number. 1st come 1st serve.

 This is second year having lease we are setting guidelines on what bucks can be taken. There are 12 acres of protected food plots and another 5 acres roughly in loading areas or skitter rows. Membership dues are $1600 (deer, turkey, and hogs). We are gonna have campsite next to property with power and water. The neighboring clubs are managing bag limits and restrictions on bucks as we are. Property is 1053 acres all in 1 manageable tract of land not scattered all over. Serious inquiries only! Deer Season is closing in upon us all and we have openings. Call Shane Hill (770) 307-7164 or William Carl Gabbard (678) 699-8047 to schedule a day to at least look at property and what our plans are. Thank You and good hunting.


----------



## wildbill2928 (Jul 24, 2016)

Season is closing in join now


----------



## texan16 (Jul 26, 2016)

How many total hunters?   How many food plots make up the 12 acres?

Very interested,   Thanks


----------



## wildbill2928 (Jul 26, 2016)

10 members max and 10 foodplots plus many small plots in timber.


----------



## leroy (Jul 29, 2016)

family memberships?


----------



## wildbill2928 (Jul 30, 2016)

leroy said:


> family memberships?


We do family membership but u can bring family down on individual membership they must hunt same stand as you and harvest will count against paid member.


----------



## wildbill2928 (Aug 21, 2016)

Times closing in fast.


----------



## wildbill2928 (Aug 28, 2016)

1 membership still available and we are filling up quick.


----------



## wildbill2928 (Sep 3, 2016)

Membership is full.


----------

